

1000 commits on, neovim project still going strong - deckiedan
https://github.com/neovim/neovim/commits/master

======
voltagex_
Calling anyone versed in C in Visual Studio 2013 (C99-ish) to help with
[https://github.com/neovim/neovim/issues/696](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/issues/696).
I started the issue, but have no idea what I'm doing.

